# The Red Army Parade on the Red Squere, November 7, 1941



## v2 (Nov 7, 2006)

Russian soldiers dressed in the Red Army's World War II uniforms march along the Red Square during a rehearsal for the Nov. 7 parade in Moscow on Friday, Nov. 3, 2006. The parade marks the 65th anniversary of the Nov. 7 parade in Red Square that saw soldiers off to the front during World War II. 

Stalin's Speech at Red Army Parade


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cool. Nice pics.


----------



## v2 (Nov 7, 2006)

more pics:
Armia Czerwona znów w Moskwie


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

No offence or anything, but i was told this joke some time off


You see how the russion soldiers are marching? You know, with rifles and bayonet out in front of them? One of them at the back falls over, stabs the guy in front of him, who stabs the guy in front of him and so on. 

You can imagin that happening in front of Stalin

Also, I saw a comedy program on TV when some Nazi troops are goosetepping, but kicking each other in the backside in the process
 

nice pics though


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 21, 2007)

Interesting cart with the little machine gun on it. Is it a Lewis Machine Gun? Does anyone know?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2007)

It is a Maxim M-1910.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay, thanks, wasn't sure what they were. They just looked like the Lewis machine guns of WW1 aircraft so I thought that was what they were...


----------

